# Favorite Color Horse



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

I also love the way the "goldbrunn" gene shows on this black mare.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Icelandics are so cool, think I need to add that breed to my "want" list. Favorite horse color would probably be Blue Roan. I do really like solid color (chestnut/black/bay) with blaze and four white stockings too.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Favourite colours are red and liver chestnut and dapple greys. 

I have a soft spot for Highland colours - mouse dun, silver mouse dun, cream dun, grey dun, red dun and yellow dun.

Probably because they were the colours of horses I owned or rode when I was young and there's a lot of special memories attached to the colours.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Palfrey said:


> Icelandics are so cool, think I need to add that breed to my "want" list. Favorite horse color would probably be Blue Roan. I do really like solid color (chestnut/black/bay) with blaze and four white stockings too.
> View attachment 1106188
> 
> 
> View attachment 1106189


I love those colors too! I also love some of the unique face patterns Icelandic horses can have. If you are interested in owning an Icelandic someday, I can help you get set up.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh wow, I love the blue eyes on those Icelandics! And I really adore the blue dun with the blue eyes!

My favorite colors are black, dapple grey, flashy pintos, liver chestnuts w/flaxen and oh yeah, I have a thing for blue eyes!

Black has always been my favorite horse color but it took me 20 years or so to end up with one. Such a simple color, but I think it looks so sharp!


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

I forgot to add, I love W8 also.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

trailhorserider said:


> Oh wow, I love the blue eyes on those Icelandics! And I really adore the blue dun with the blue eyes!
> 
> My favorite colors are black, dapple grey, flashy pintos, liver chestnuts w/flaxen and oh yeah, I have a thing for blue eyes!
> 
> ...


I love black horses too! I have a black Icelandic mare with nd1, but the nd1 prevents her from staying black so she always ends up black dappled a sort of tawny color.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a dilte buckskin (goldbrunn) mini stallion. His mane and tail are sunbleached but he is a lineback blue eyed dilute dun with brown points. When bred to chestnut mini mares has a 50% chance of throwing palominos. He has a job too.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

But my favorite color horse is a white horse (yes I know they are called grey). Not the pink skinned albino but the pure white horse with black skin.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Also black horses. This was my black Arabian. The white and the black horses are all shape. There is no marking or distraction of the eye from their shape and beauty.









This is something I wrote for an English class.
---



It is the antelope strain of horse of the North African desert that is the oldest and purest breed of horses in the world. Large of eye, ever alert, fleet of foot and able to run many leagues without rest, bands of the desert horses wandered into the Fertile Crescent seeking pasture over 6000 years ago. Highly prized for racing and for war, the horses were brought in to live closely, even within the tents of the people, and their names traced back by word of mouth for countless generations. All horses of Babylonia, Egypt, Macedonia and Greece sprang from them. Kept pure or 'Asil' by the Bedu people of Arabia, and brought into Spain by the Moors and all of Europe by the Crusaders, the Arabian horses carried their fire and have improved all the horse breeds of the world.










. This is the black stallion Masood whose name means fortunate or lucky in Arabic. Because of his coal black color he appears to be all intensified shape lit with gleams of light. His beauty draws all beauty irresistibly to himself as a Black Hole draws in the stars of heaven. Astonishing to look at when still, yet when he moves he is all curves with a fluid grace. He moves as if he hears music. In fact, he does hear it, for he IS music. It is the song of the wind. So it is written in the Koran, god took a handful of the South wind and said Condense, I bid thee make an incursion into the morning. I give thee flight without wings.---

At night he would come to a whistle with the sound of approaching thunder. And would appear before me as if the night itself had come alive....then the touch of a velvet nose....


----------



## hally dope (Dec 8, 2020)

I love Shiny black horses and horses with blue eyes I think that they are adorable


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm a sucker for a flaxen chestnut, as my favourite, second, trustworthy horse of my early teens was a Quarab with a rich chestnut coat and very very blonde and silver flaxen mane and tail. She was quite a looker! Big blaze and two tall stockings on the hind legs. She was about as bombproof as a horse can possibly get, and very game to go. Perfect trail horse, and she loved games, too.

My current horse is a nearly solid but rich bay. Amusingly, her few markings are nearly identical to my first horse, of whom I do NOT have fond memories. (I was too much of a beginner for him, and he was explosively spooky.)

I appreciate the beauty of different horse colours, but I'm not really partial to any in particular. The horse I can enjoy and trust is always the perfect colour for me. 💗


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

I have a soft spot for chestnut/sorrel with a blaze. I just melt for them!

But black is so sharp, and calming. Black with a blaze? Yes please!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those Icelandics are just gorgeous!!! They all have fantastic color and personality. How much weight can they carry?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I am a simple creature. I like horses which are black or plain brown with no markings. I ended up with a flashy pinto. Ah, well.


----------



## TheMarcher (Dec 7, 2020)

I am not very picky. I tend to gravitate towards bays.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> Those Icelandics are just gorgeous!!! They all have fantastic color and personality. How much weight can they carry?


Icelandics are very strong for their size as taller doesn't necessarily mean stronger. It depends on the horse but usually up to 200 lbs for long distances. Remington, a 13.3 hand Icelandic, did over 10,000 endurance miles and competed multiple times in the Tevis carrying a man who is around 186-210 lbs (classified as middleweight rider).
















First Icelandic Pony Named to AERC’s Hall of Fame


This 26-year-old horse earned a place in the AERC history books and in our hearts.




www.equisearch.com




.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

@fireandicehorse Thank you for the offer, when I'm ready I would absolutely love to utilize your knowledge. Question for you, how do they do with the gnats/small bugs? I was reading an article about Sweet Itch and a study from Cornell University had a group of Icelandics they conducted research on in regards to Sweet Itch--apparently Iceland doesn't have the annoying little bugs the US has and the horses come here and are allergic?


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Palfrey said:


> @fireandicehorse Thank you for the offer, when I'm ready I would absolutely love to utilize your knowledge. Question for you, how do they do with the gnats/small bugs? I was reading an article about Sweet Itch and a study from Cornell University had a group of Icelandics they conducted research on in regards to Sweet Itch--apparently Iceland doesn't have the annoying little bugs the US has and the horses come here and are allergic?


Around 10% of imported horses have it, but those born in the US don't have it nearly as often. This is because of what they are exposed to as foals. I have 3 Icelandics. 1 has mild sweet itch (I fly spray her in the summer & leave a fly sheet on), and my other 2 are fine. It also can run in bloodlines.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

fireandicehorse said:


> Around 10% of imported horses have it, but those born in the US don't have it nearly as often. This is because of what they are exposed to as foals. I have 3 Icelandics. 1 has mild sweet itch (I fly spray her in the summer & leave a fly sheet on), and my other 2 are fine. It also can run in bloodlines.


That's a relief to hear. Sweet Itch is very frustrating. Could you perhaps share some farm's websites I could look up?


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Palfrey said:


> That's a relief to hear. Sweet Itch is very frustrating. Could you perhaps share some farm's websites I could look up?


Sure. Here is the official farm list for US horses. Farm List - Icelandic horses for sale, breeding, lessons — Icelandic Horse Congress


----------



## MistyMare (Dec 6, 2020)

Grulla by far is my favorite color! It is so unique and pretty!


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

Im a sucker for black silvers and grullos. My black silver roan has grown a bit on me too. Not quite a black silver but i get to play the what color is my horse going to be this month game.

Also what is the difference between the silver dilute gene and goldbrunn? I couldn't find anything about goldbrunn.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

ferricyanide said:


> Im a sucker for black silvers and grullos. My black silver roan has grown a bit on me too. Not quite a black silver but i get to play the what color is my horse going to be this month game.
> 
> Also what is the difference between the silver dilute gene and goldbrunn? I couldn't find anything about goldbrunn.
> View attachment 1106258


glóbrunn is a currently not testable and likely recessive gene that occurs only in Icelandic horses. It causes them to show cream through black pigment. Issue is, Icelanders aren't very partial to color, and most articles on it are written in icelandic anyway. You have to join an Icelandic horse group or something to really learn about it. For example, this dunskin stallion, Arthur, shows red in his mane and tail because of the glóbrunn gene allowing the cream to seep through







. Here is another example with a smoky black horse that has the glóbrunn gene


----------



## nucletoad (Dec 24, 2020)

my favorite colors of horses are white and black, they are associated with nobility and grace, I especially love white


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

My favourite colours are Black, a nice Chestnut with a bit of white, Buckskin, Palomino, and Black and White. Lucky enough to have three of my favourites.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm a little late to this thread, but I'll answer anyway. 

I love grullo and white pinto.









Bay and white pinto. (that horse is gorgeous )









Palomino and white pinto.









Of course I love solid colored horses but I love horses with lots of chrome. 

Black and white, buckskin and white are pretty too.

Chestnut:









Lighter bays:









Yep, I like a lot of colors of horses.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

My favourite is the grullo paint


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

AJ Yammie said:


> My favourite is the grullo paint
> View attachment 1107641
> View attachment 1107642


The second one looks like a bay roan paint, though grullo paints are beautiful. I have a black mare in foal to a red dun pinto stallion and I am hoping the baby is a grullo pinto or a grullo.


----------

